# Floor poured



## Jeepchuck (Jun 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:Havent been on in a while .finally got the floor poured.didnt opt for the heated floor /but it did come out nice.5" thick 12 yrds ,I hired a couple of pros.the beers were going down rappidly after the pour.
going to use the X-1 concrete sealer 

View attachment jeep house 011.jpg


----------



## Admin (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice poor!


----------



## havasu (Jun 17, 2011)

Umm, I love fresh poured concrete! They appear to have done a great job and deserved those "after pour" beers!


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 18, 2011)

looks good but 1/2 inch thick?  is this like a skim coat over something else or I am guessing that was  5 inches thick?  that period before the 5 kind of through me at first.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 18, 2011)

sorry double postttt


----------



## thomask (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Jeepchuck,  Did I miss something as far as the exterior build? Please forgive me as I am getting on in age. LOL

Would like to see a few pics of extertior.:thumbsup:

Floor is looking good.


----------



## widesheds (Nov 23, 2011)

It's just been a while in here and I'm already loving it. That's an good piece of work the floor does look good and the concrete sealer will just complete off providing an elegant touch to the floor. I would say, the "after pour" beers were indeed worth it after having accomplished this task to such a good extent.


----------



## BCI (Feb 21, 2012)

nice. i used a colored stain on my floor before sealing 

View attachment P1012844.jpg


View attachment P1012846.jpg


View attachment P1012854.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 21, 2012)

That is a fantastic job!


----------



## Ecam (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks nice!  I'm confused (happens all the time).  Is that first garage in the top of the thread the same as the later finished garage?  It looks like the first has a man door on one end and the later has garage doors on both ends!?!

Still it looks great, I wish I had done a coating on my floor but was concerned with what welding/cutting and dragging/dropping steel would have done to my coating.


----------

